# They All Had A BALL (new BIG Rainbow Ball toy...)



## Jill (Jul 11, 2007)

Our horses are the happy owners of an Equi-Spirit ball and this little jacks looking toy, too. We gave the horses both these things today and since they like them, we'll get one set for each paddock. The ball is supposed to be hard to disctruct and is inflatable but very tough with a nylon / fabric shell. The jacks thing is basically a thick vinyl toy... Took some pictures of them first meeting the big ball!

DunIT striking a pose with the ball:







Klassy looking pretty in tentative pursuit of the ball:






Skipper, Lou & Klassy around the jacks thing (supposedly, horses will tug it...):






Klassy, Treasure and Derby around the ball:






Treasure is very interested in the ball:






For a little bit, Treasure and Klassy were rolling it tentatively back and forth but all the horses are still afraid of it a little:











Bacardi checking it out:






Skipper and Treasure investigating the Jacks toy:






Khaki and Hope checking it out -- Goldie would not come anywhere near:






Bacardi and DunIT with the ball:











The whole experience really wound DunIT up:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 11, 2007)

Great pics Jill! I had bought one of those big exercise balls for Spot early spring. Him and Eddie pushed it around for a while, but for the most part now, it just blows around in the wind. Even Spot, who used to play with everything, has ignored the toys lately. It bums me out, they were so much fun to watch running around like goof balls! But, the flys have been so bad here this summer, which probably explains the lack of entheusiasm about being outside.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah... I just went out and the ball is not longer the thing of great attraction it was an hour or so ago... It's currently resing quietly under a tree in Treasure / Klassy / Skipper / Derby / Lou ' s paddock. That sucker and the jacks toy were almost $100 including shipping. Those turkeys need to play with them some more!


----------



## CKC (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't see that last one in my e-mail. I just busted out laughing. Look at his eye!


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 11, 2007)

I love it. I was going to comment on how gorgeous this horse or that horse was and then I couldn't pick so I'll just say they are all STUNNING! :aktion033: Fun pictures.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 11, 2007)

Love the last picture!haha Yep I have a Jolly ball, the only animal on the farm thusfar that plays with it is our Boxer Sparkle!LOL


----------



## lvponies (Jul 11, 2007)

Great pix!!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 11, 2007)

What about taking the toys out and only putting them in every now and then, like once a week or something? Kids get tired of playing with the same things over and over, I'm assuming horses do too.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2007)

CKC said:


> I didn't see that last one in my e-mail. I just busted out laughing. Look at his eye!


LOL, Kim! DunIT cracks me up on a daily basis :bgrin



: :bgrin



ThreeCFarm said:


> What about taking the toys out and only putting them in every now and then, like once a week or something? Kids get tired of playing with the same things over and over, I'm assuming horses do too.


I think that is what we'll do, but the excitement of the big new expensive ball wore off in just an hour or so



: It's supposed to be cooler tomorrow, so I think I'll kick it around for them and see what they think of it then



:


----------



## minih (Jul 11, 2007)

The pictures look like a lot of fun!! Nat, our stallion will play with a ball, and Ringo does too--not so much now that he has his own little harem



: but no one else around here plays with them. I could spend hours watching them play like that. Where did you find the ball at, the only ones I can find are those for 2.50 at Wally world. He goes thru about one every couple of weeks.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Jul 11, 2007)

: I love your appy



:



: Great pics!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

> wub.gif I love your appy wub.gif yes.gif Great pics!!


Thank you





I have two horses that are really devoted on a dog-like level. Klassy (leopard mare) is one, and Bacardi (palomino gelding) is the other.

Bacardi was born on 5/22/04 and just one day later, Klassy was born on 5/23/04. So, I joke that I wonder if we are just zodiologically very compatible?



:

If you want to see more of my spotted wonder, she's got her own page here:

*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

minih said:


> The pictures look like a lot of fun!! Nat, our stallion will play with a ball, and Ringo does too--not so much now that he has his own little harem
> 
> 
> 
> : but no one else around here plays with them. I could spend hours watching them play like that. Where did you find the ball at, the only ones I can find are those for 2.50 at Wally world. He goes thru about one every couple of weeks.


Terri, I forgot to answer your question.

I ordered it from: http://www.naturalhorsetalk.com/horsetoys.html

It is the 24" "Equi-Spirit" ball and it was $56. The little Jacks toy (which today Bacardi, DunIT and Sunny find fascinating) was $24... add in the $15 shipping and I'm pretty much gonna recommend the $3.50 wally world ones. Even if they only last a couple weeks!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice pix Jill! Now I am tempted to get a big ball at Walmart today....the boys have 2 jolly balls...they don't play with them as much as my donkeys did.

Angie


----------

